# Hi, Everybody!



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey there,
Just a quick hello from a young touring pro who wishes he had known of a site like this when he was in high school figuring it all out on his own!

I'm a sound engineer, currently out on tour with one of the _Sesame Street Live_ shows, and previously toured with the national tour of _The Full Monty_ as the assistant sound engineer (basically the wireless mic tech, at least most days )

Before that, I went to Emerson College in Boston, MA, and did work all over the place, from folk festivals to tv broadcasts to regional theatres to community theatres, and before that I worked in my high school theatre in the middle of NJ.

Like I said, I wish I had a site like this when I was first starting out, and I'm hoping I'll be able to contribute some useful advice when I'm able to find time to stop in (internet access is very inconsistent touring from hotel to hotel!), and I'm sure even pick up some new ideas, myself!

Best,
Andy


----------



## ship (Dec 27, 2004)

That's why I'm here also in having to figure a lot of it out on my own in the past. In my case, DAve the webmaster was trolling for people to join and he placed a add on stagecraft. At that point he had a few students but needed some help with people with more experience to help out. Welcome to the forum and I'm sure we all look forward to tales from the tour and pro world or advice given.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 27, 2004)

ooo another tech from central NJ that makes 4 i think, but 3 of us are in the same hs.... well welcome to cb


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 27, 2004)

Hmm...I don't remember that post on Stagecraft, maybe it was during a lull when I fell behind on posts...these days I usually keep up pretty well )

It's not ready for primetime yet, as I'm working out some bugs with the new post notification plug-in (well, I'm waiting for the tech guys at my host to get back to me, personally I'm a programming idiot!), but I'm working on launching a site aimed at theatre technicians featuring tips, stories, product reviews, and even book reviews to keep you entertained in between gigs and the occasional recipe for those who have a home to go to or those of us on tour who occasionally get nice hotels with kitchens in 'em ) In other words, pretty much whatever I feel like posting that might be of interest to my fellow theatre types. As soon as it's ready to launch, I'll let you all know!


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 27, 2004)

ccfan213 said:


> ooo another tech from central NJ that makes 4 i think, but 3 of us are in the same hs.... well welcome to cb



LOL, very cool. Of course, since I'm out on tour I spend very little time in NJ these days. Right now I'm in the middle of the only two weeks I'll be here between now and June, then it's out to Omaha and onwards until we end up in Honolulu in June!


----------



## ship (Dec 27, 2004)

The post on stagecraft was probably two years ago now. I'm normally about a week behind.

On roadie stuff you might also look into:
http://forums.delphiforums.com/LDS1/start
http://www.roadie.net/
http://forums.delphiforums.com/roadieNet/
http://www.roadogz.com/
http://forums.delphiforums.com/lightnetwork/start
http://srforums.prosoundweb.com/

http://www.toolsforstagecraft.com/ has a IA forum section also.


It was either road dogs or rodie net that had much of what you describe above already.


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 27, 2004)

Roadie.net has some of the most disgusting-sounding recepies I've ever seen. It's all in their Roadie Recepies section.


----------

